# Why underwear?



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2004)

Ok, this is weird I know, but I'm honestly curious.

 Why do we wear underwear?  What is the purpose?

 If it's support, why boxers?

 If it's 'protection', why thongs?

 I deal with a number of costumers, and do some myself.  I can almost always find a pattern for a toga, or jerkin...but haven't come across any Roman skivies yet.   Is it true that Scots wear nothing under their kilts?

 Are modern underwear just the most recent evolution of a loin cloth?


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 22, 2004)

I was doing a Security walk through at a Adult club (that's what they called it ) and they were looking at new dancers for later that evening. One girl looked like a hillblly countery girl, during her audition she danced and stripped off her shorts to reveal women's underware not a G string. the manager said no way you want to get us written up. I asked what the difference was, he said a G string is part of a costume, underware is something you wear all day it is a health issue.

 So maybe you could say it's a sanitary issue, for the front any way.


----------



## loki09789 (Dec 22, 2004)

Couldn't tell you 'exactly' why, or the accurate historical evolution of the undies, but here is my spin on it.

Undies protect clothing AND are intended to reduce the 'unseemly bulge/pocking' of private parts in a post Victorian age of propriety.

Now, these two basic motives for the skivvie have and will continue to be challenged by 'fashion' or other goals.

Thongs, in part, reduce the unseemly panty lines that take away from the way clothing hangs when you are fashion conscious (and it doesn't do a bad job of 'accentuating the positive' of the wearer I might add).

A common practice in the movies was that actors/actresses wore NO undies for certian shots because the lines would take away from the artisitic impression or 'ruin the line' of the costuming/characterization.

In winter time/colder weather, I notice that is also a layer of insulation....

I an talking out my ashhh(PUN!) here so take it with a grain of salt (because sand is irritating and leaves rashes.....).


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 22, 2004)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Ok, this is weird I know, but I'm honestly curious.
> 
> Why do we wear underwear?  What is the purpose?
> 
> ...



Not sure if I can speak for the majority, but I use Boxer Briefs for support, especially while training.  Keeps the twig and berries exactly where they're supposed to be.  

And it's true... which reminds me, you know a good Kilt maker that doesn't charge 500 bucks plus for a decent grand (or great depending on who you talk to) kilt?  You know, the whole 9 yards kind.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2004)

My GF's been looking for a good and affordable kilt maker for a few years.  I'd say try your local ren faires.


----------



## The Kai (Dec 22, 2004)

I always thought Underwerar was designed to prtect your cloths.  You got the underpants dirty and not your britchs, Not as much washing in days past.  also to prevent chaffing 

Todd


----------



## loki09789 (Dec 22, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> I always thought Underwerar was designed to prtect your cloths. You got the underpants dirty and not your britchs, Not as much washing in days past. also to prevent chaffing
> 
> Todd


Chaffing:

Walked the final 20 mile road march in boot camp behind a guy who REFUSED to wear underwear because he thought it would help 'ventilate' his nethers in the N.Carolina heat and prevent jock itch....

By the time we finished the road march he had chaffed and bled through his Cammie pants down to mid thigh from chaffing against the seams in the pants/gusset area....

VERY ugly.


----------



## raedyn (Dec 22, 2004)

And for women, underwear can serve other practical purposes that men get all squeamish if we talk about.


----------



## The Kai (Dec 22, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Chaffing:
> 
> Walked the final 20 mile road march in boot camp behind a guy who REFUSED to wear underwear because he thought it would help 'ventilate' his nethers in the N.Carolina heat and prevent jock itch....
> 
> ...


Man
That is not a pleasant thought, I'm never ever aain going rock star-Just in Case I wind up walking home
Todd


----------



## Deuce (Dec 22, 2004)

I think underwear for men may be a safety issue. I know I always make sure my gotch are all the way up before I do up my fly. Without that extra protection, little Deuce may get injured:erg:.

As far as the kilt question goes, when I was in army cadets, the highlander kids wore kilts as their regimental dress. If they were caught wearing underwear under their kilts, they were ripped off and stapeled to the wall.


----------



## davidg553 (Dec 22, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Chaffing:
> 
> Walked the final 20 mile road march in boot camp behind a guy who REFUSED to wear underwear because he thought it would help 'ventilate' his nethers in the N.Carolina heat and prevent jock itch....
> 
> ...


 From my own experiences and those of friends and associates, I can say that not everyone who goes "commando" comes down with that affliction.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 22, 2004)

To be sung to the tune of some calypso:

"Underwear, underwear
Don't go out without your un-der-wear
The world is scary,
So don't you dare
Go out without your
Un-der-wear."


----------



## Kreth (Dec 22, 2004)

Nothing wrong with going commando, one less article of clothing for your piercing to snag on...  

Jeff


----------



## loki09789 (Dec 22, 2004)

davidg553 said:
			
		

> From my own experiences and those of friends and associates, I can say that not everyone who goes "commando" comes down with that affliction.


Heat, humidity, already existing condition that was on the mend....


----------



## Spud (Dec 22, 2004)

I believe my retired Marine friend told me that going commando was often the preferred dress during their tours in Beirut. 

 Adjusting back to boxers was odd. 

 Perhaps I better get back to work if this is the most productive thing I'm working on....


----------



## loki09789 (Dec 22, 2004)

Spud said:
			
		

> I believe my retired Marine friend told me that going commando was often the preferred dress during their tours in Beirut.
> 
> Adjusting back to boxers was odd.
> 
> Perhaps I better get back to work if this is the most productive thing I'm working on....


I wasn't ever in the sand box but I did do time in 29 palms and can concur that commando/boxers was easier on ventilation in the dry heat.

Never tried it in the humid heat of N. Carolina or Okinawa though.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't know about you guys, but I feel totally naked without my leapard thong and pasties... :roflmao:


----------



## loki09789 (Dec 22, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I don't know about you guys, but I feel totally naked without my leapard thong and pasties... :roflmao:


 

Oh, so you kept the part time job even after you paid for the wedding......addictions are a scary thing.


----------



## raedyn (Dec 22, 2004)

Tulisan - you and Flatlander can start a club.

(I wondered how long before the thread went there.)


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 22, 2004)

raedyn said:
			
		

> Tulisan - you and Flatlander can start a club.
> 
> (I wondered how long before the thread went there.)


Well it'll be a club devoid of MY lovely presence that's for sure  :lol:


----------



## raedyn (Dec 22, 2004)

Don't knock it 'til you've tried it.

j/k!


----------



## bignick (Dec 22, 2004)

honestly though, about underwear...

it'll be about 20 degrees below zero tomorrow and only God knows how cold the wind chill will be....we need every single layer of clothing we can get up here...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2004)

I did a search on "Underwear museum" on a lark....and they exist!  :lol:

Ladies' *Underwear* *Museum* to Open in Shanghai

European *underwear* from 1700 to about 1900 and what this reveals *...*

Vintage Skivvies e-*Museum*, History of Men's and Boys' *Underwear* *...*

Lingerie And *Underwear*


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 22, 2004)

Protect outer clothing?

Demure allure (or lack thereof)?

Ability to ride up one's butt, allowing one to try and retrieve underwear from one's own butt-hold?

I watched a PBS show on being a Roman centurion - they had underwear for the guys, although basically they looked like cotton diapers - a loincloth looped between the legs.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Dec 22, 2004)

Cause maybe if we get caught with our pants down? 

If you live in Scottsdale, AZ with the Goldendragon, ya don't need any with that dry heat!


----------



## Adept (Dec 22, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> walked the final 20 mile road march in boot camp behind a guy who REFUSED to wear underwear because he thought it would help 'ventilate' his nethers in the N.Carolina heat and prevent jock itch....
> 
> By the time we finished the road march he had chaffed and bled through his Cammie pants down to mid thigh from chaffing against the seams in the pants/gusset area....
> 
> VERY ugly.


 Oh good god. I'm getting sympathy pains. Still, I bet he never did that again.


----------



## Tgace (Dec 22, 2004)

IMO, to protect the outerwear and to prefent chaffing.

p.s.-Paul M. I tried commando one day in the box at JRTC (Ft. Polk.). Caught a chaffing that lasted weeks into the Bos...never again.


----------



## Ray (Dec 23, 2004)

Why underwear?  Because I look so darned good in it!


----------



## loki09789 (Dec 23, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> IMO, to protect the outerwear and to prefent chaffing.
> 
> p.s.-Paul M. I tried commando one day in the box at JRTC (Ft. Polk.). Caught a chaffing that lasted weeks into the Bos...never again.


EWWWWWW!  THat's an image that I won't be able to get out of my head for a while.  Please understand if I can't pair up with you during drills in class for a while .

I got a bad case of the 'foot fungies' in the Bos that was fun to use when I wanted some privacy in the C Huts.  Whip out the old 'green toe' and start treating it with powder/lotion and suddenly everyone had somewhere else to be....that was an upside to a downside scene.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 23, 2004)

Nothing worn under a kilt.  (Don't ask!)

Why do we wear underwear?  For some strange reason, most men find it exciting, especially if it's black, or red, or see-through...


----------



## bignick (Dec 23, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Why do we wear underwear? For some strange reason, most men find it exciting, especially if it's black, or red, or see-through...


 Pink is alright too.........

 Oh, oops...thought we were talking about what we like to wear.....

 :uhyeah:


----------



## raedyn (Dec 24, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> most men find it exciting, especially if it's black, or red, or see-through...


 Or in any other way completely useless, but pretty.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 24, 2004)

Raedyn and Biggie:  stop!  You're both right!

Biggie, I'm sure you look adorable in pink, but not with a white dobuk...

I used to have to stand behind a girl who wore dark colored thongs under her gi.  Didn't do much for me, especially since she didn't have a nice butt...  Now you guys who wear tidy whities under the white gi.  Boxers hide it better.


----------



## Ender (Dec 24, 2004)

Reminds me of that joke,

A woman says to her husband she's not wearing undies. He thinks to himself "sexy!"

A man says to his wife he's not wearing undies, she thinks to herself "damn, I'm gonna have to wash those pants twice!"


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 24, 2004)

reminds me...I have some christmas shopping to fiinish...


----------

